# Tubers



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

If I was looking for a good crunchy Tube amp at a resonable price.. Where and what.. I play really heavy metal stuff alot, but slow it down and clean it up some too..


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a Fender Dual Showman 100 watt head w/4x12 cab I might consider selling if you're interested.


----------



## Qarboss (Feb 22, 2009)

Agreed, there's nothing like the sound of a tube.....Love the popping, cracking and the richness of the sound. Am a metal head, albeit an old one now. Still play some every day but now through a Marshall MG 50 that I got at a good price a few years back. Makes the windows vibrate. 

there's a guy over in Beaumont that rebuilds the Fender Twin and Super Reverbs. The guy up a LoneStar knows him.....said he's legit. 

Scott


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

dunedawg said:


> I have a Fender Dual Showman 100 watt head w/4x12 cab I might consider selling if you're interested.


 I may be.. pics please...


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Johnny, I have noticed many of your posts playing guitar. I have a Marshall SLX (Slash Model), a Laney 50 watt, a Peavey xxx,a THD Univalve a and an old Fender Blues Jr. I don't play any of them anymore since I got an Eleven Rack. In fact I fired up the old Marshall today while everyone was out shopping. It still sounds pretty good, but its also still hard to tame and tweak.

The 11R is not as pricey as the Ax FX, but I think it sounds just as good and you can dial up anything you want. Sounds much better than anyof the line 6 stuff. In fact I purchased one of the new POD HD's, but took it back.

Check out some of the Youtube vids from digidesign.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm lookin for an older tuber that I can jam on in my man cave.. And if needed drag it to a get together and still be sufficient... What ya got bud...


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Kendrick Black Gold 35 with 4-10's...Cabinet is made from 100 year old pine.

How much you looking to spend?

http://www.kendrick-amplifiers.com/

I am sending a link to Gerald about your forum Randall. Grew up with his brother's. Haven't talked to him in a couple of years. If you can make the Amp Camp, you will be able to build your own tube amps.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I play harmonica through Meteor boutique harp amps i have three and i have a two real origanal Bassmans,one origanal Deluxe tweed Fender,Masco PA amp from the 40's,National and a Premier amp may sell one of the Bassman,but it will be in the 3G'S range.....








HTownJukes.com


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

jabx1962 said:


> Kendrick Black Gold 35 with 4-10's...Cabinet is made from 100 year old pine.
> 
> How much you looking to spend?
> 
> ...


I sold a Kendrick Texas crude harp amp last year my buddy Paul Orta designed it with Gerald it was just missing something could never put my finger on it (yes i know its just a one ten amp) it was cool,just missing something.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

How do you know Paul Orta? If you know Paul, then you know Nicky Colitta too? 

I remember Gerald telling me about that Harp Amp. At the time he had Kim Wilson helping him try to figure out how to get the "Huff" from being heard in the Amp.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

jabx1962 said:


> How do you know Paul Orta? If you know Paul, then you know Nicky Colitta too?
> 
> I remember Gerald telling me about that Harp Amp. At the time he had Kim Wilson helping him try to figure out how to get the "Huff" from being heard in the Amp.


I've know Paul Orta for some time now from just being a fellow harp player..i know Nicky,but not that well.The Texas Crude harp amp was good,but didnd't have any balls not volume wise just not much bottom end and it was loud,but couldn't fill the room.....what i mean by that is the crunch,tone,warmth couldn't fill the room...the volume could but not what matters.


----------

